
Ask HN: Best conferences in Europe 2018? - pedrorijo91
Best conferences in Europe in 2018?<p>Looking for interesting software engineering conferences in 2018 to hunt for tickets already, both with general theme and focused on specific technology stacks. Do you have some favorites?
======
BjoernKW
My usual suggestions are those two:

[https://reasons.to](https://reasons.to) (both the London and especially the
Brighton event)

[https://beyondtellerrand.com/events/duesseldorf-2018](https://beyondtellerrand.com/events/duesseldorf-2018)

------
andygrunwald
[https://fosdem.org/2018/](https://fosdem.org/2018/) in Brüssel, Belgium (for
free)

------
rurban
CCC this December in Leipzig

